# Den wall remodel



## bauerbach (Feb 24, 2014)

Figure Id post this, get some thoughts and ideas hopefully.

purchased this home 4 weeks ago. 

This is the main wall of the den after a bit of demo by myself (there was a mantle obviously). Pine wood paneling, gaps and such. No great way to mount a TV, prior owner had a small tv caddy cornered on the ground.










Me ripping into it. stripping away superfluous beams, adding a few of my own just to attach drywall and outlets to. Ran 5.1 audio through the room making use of some conveniently shaped moulding.


















Insulation! much needed in michigan this winter.









Drywall up









spackled and painted









Now thats a proper TV wall!









Next up. (imagine 2 sides of course, too lazy to render both)


----------



## bauerbach (Feb 24, 2014)

figured out how to flip the left side.

Im pretty happy with it... just have to bring it to life.


----------

